# Polaris RZR S with 27" Silverbacks? Any pictures?



## NickS

Got a brand new set of 27" silverbacks sitting in my garage right now just begging to be put on my '13 Rzr S. I did some trading, and got them for next to nothing as was looking at running them when we hit some mud, and keeping the bighorns or a similar tire for trail riding. 

Went with the 27" because of the weight, and I didnt really want to run a lift or clutch kit for them. I have 30's on my brute force still on stock axles (I know thumb control is the key), so I should be ok with 27's on a Rzr, especially if on there only part of the time. 

Just wondering I anyone has any pictures of a Rzr S with these tires in this size on there. I've looked on the net without much luck. Mostly come across ones with huge lifts and 30' silverbacks. I see the 27's on a lot of ATV's, but not much on a Rzr. Anyone got any?


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I have 29.5 terms I my '13 RzR S. no clutch kit, wheel spacers, only a $125 3" lift from S3. Anyway, here's a pic of mine.


----------



## NickS

Looks really good crawfishie. How well will those axles hold up with all of that tire, and slope with a 3" lift. I didn't think stock (anything for that matter, RZR, ATV, etc...) could handle more than a 2" lift without running into issues very quickly?


----------



## Crawfishie!!

That's crazy thinking man. I ran my 08 rzr nutz to the wall all the time with a 6" lift on it. I have the same ground clearance on this bike as I did on my 08 and same axle pitch. I had ZERO issues with axles, unless some of that silver can was driving....then in that case, I broke 2 front right axles because of my stupidity and heavy foot. 

Being that I have the same axle pitch as my other rzr, I'm not expecting any flaws out of this one. It's a learning experience between a wheeler and SxS, be prepared for the worse when you first take off until you get the hang of how these handle and the limitations of the unit. You'll be pleasantly surprised of how these handle, ride, and the agility is outstanding.


----------



## adam6604

I run 28" silver backs on my 2013 rzr s completely bone stock. Turns them no problem In mud and skeg. Hopeing to go to a setup like crawfishie

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickS

Any pictures Adam?


----------



## adam6604

Sure do sorry for the late respond lol 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickS

Sharp looking RZR adam, exact same color as mine (was). All plastics are off to take Friday to have hydro dipped into camo. How bad did that tire eat into that fender on that last picture? LoL.

Also, why you switching to the Zilla's?


----------



## adam6604

Actually I don't think I felt the tire hit anything. On that landing, was pretty smoothe lol. The silver backs are my dads that he let me borrow off his sportsman 500, just wanted to see how tbe rzr handles bigger tires. Not sure if I'm doing zillas or not. Might get rid of my. Brute and may put the 31's on the rzr

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

